# Tuning my Whisker Biscuit



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Have you tried fletching orientation?

With the WB you need to make sure none of the fletching passes through the stiffer black bristles on the bottom.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I've made sure there's no fletching contact and get the same results with both fletched and unfletched shafts.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

za_boy said:


> I've made sure there's no fletching contact and get the same results with both fletched and unfletched shafts.


Try shooting through paper and not looking at the sights. Peep free sights like the "Nopeep" or hindsight can cause you to torque the bow to get them lined up. They should be setup while shooting bullets to make sure they are positioned correctly. If that is not the problem try putting two full twists in the right yoke.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

pblawler said:


> Try shooting through paper and not looking at the sights. Peep free sights like the "Nopeep" or hindsight can cause you to torque the bow to get them lined up. They should be setup while shooting bullets to make sure they are positioned correctly. If that is not the problem try putting two full twists in the right yoke.


When you say the right yoke is that while looking from the string side or while looking from the stabilizer side?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

za_boy said:


> I've made sure there's no fletching contact and get the same results with both fletched and unfletched shafts.


"no fletching contact".

That’s impossible! Shooting through a Whisker Biscuit is like shooting through a funnel!

"same results with both fletched and unfletched shafts".

As stated: Shooting through a Whisker Biscuit is like shooting through a funnel!

There's your answer!..:wink:


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

za_boy said:


> When you say the right yoke is that while looking from the string side or while looking from the stabilizer side?



Looking at it from the front of the bow (i.e. string side if the riser).


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

monty53 said:


> "no fletching contact".
> 
> That’s impossible! Shooting through a Whisker Biscuit is like shooting through a funnel!
> 
> ...


What I meant is there's no fletching contact on the stiff black bristles, ie all three fletches are going though the softer brown bristles. 

Oh and by the way monty, I'm here to find help on using my WB, not to read about someone's dislike (maybe hatred in your case) of a particular product. There are thousands of bowhunters using WB's with great success so I don't know why some people have to be so negative about them.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wb!*

Hello,iam not a big fan of the WB,but thats a another story,also i dont paper tune ,i prefer the walk back method myself,real good article on here too, from nuts and bolts,do a search,
After i did the walk back tuning and got my bow tuned up,i went to my proshop to have some serving done,i have no press and he shot it through the paper for kicks,perfect bullet hole..so maybe you should try that first,good luck..........:darkbeer:


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

razorjack said:


> Hello,iam not a big fan of the WB,but thats a another story,also i dont paper tune ,i prefer the walk back method myself,real good article on here too, from nuts and bolts,do a search,
> After i did the walk back tuning and got my bow tuned up,i went to my proshop to have some serving done,i have no press and he shot it through the paper for kicks,perfect bullet hole..so maybe you should try that first,good luck..........:darkbeer:



Whats it look like when you shoot it through paper, grip and anchor differences can give different results for different people with the same bow and arrow. Walkback tuning is fine but if you want fixed blade heads to hit the same as field points you have to have the arrow flight straight and paper is the only way to be 100% sure of that.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*!*

good point,but from my target results and nice 2006 buck kill,im not to worried about it,but then i dont have this guys problem either........i was just trying to help....later..............:darkbeer:


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Tuning Wb*

-keep playing with the horizontal adjustments in small increments. Don't go with "by the book" instructions either. I did the exact opposite from what the tuning guides said, and I got perfect bullet holes. I've set up many of my bows with the WB, and always get bullet holes.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I had almost the same exact problem trying to paper tune my cousins bow with a whisker biscuit...I concluded that it was easier to just use a different rest. I can't believe so many people rave about those rests, they slow your arrow, they are a ***** to tune and actually make a whole new noise of there own when the fletching smashes through them. If all of your hunting shots were going to be 30 yards and less, they are probably OK, but just "OK" isn't what I settle for. Just my $.02


----------



## oldwun 01 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just because you don't have the skills needed to tune a WB doesn't mean that no one else has. If you can't tune WB take it to someone who can. The walk back method works every time. If your arrow misses its spot do you throw it away and get a different kind?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Boy, seems like the boys are on a rampage tonight. I agree with the poster. He came on here looking for help. If you can't or won't help then please refrain from posting your negative comments. I'm not a big fan of the WB either or any other capture rest, but that doesn't mean I can't try some constructive help.

ZA Boy, I didn't see it mentioned anywhere, but you know the WB is a full capture rest. Any movement of the rest will effect how the arrow leaves the bow. It sounds like you may be torquing the bow. Are you gripping the bow? If so then do a search here and see what your grip (NOT) should be like.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Check and make sure the WB is set up square to the sting. I had a similar problem and the WB was about a 16th out of square.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

BFisher - nope I'm pretty sure I'm not torquing the bow.

hawgdawg - Thanks, I'm going to check if it's perfectly square, what's the easiest way to make 100% sure?


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

well i have a bowtech defender(the cams lean) and i use a deluxe WB and shoot bulletholes thru paper,so dont believe every nay sayer about they dont work.i set mine up directly at 90 to the arrow going thru the berger hole.the wifes bow is set at 90 also-bullet holes as well with a WB.
a suggestion or two: if your having a real tuff time, see if a local shop has a laser that you can run down the nocked arrow to get centershot.also i dont know you arrow spec's but maybe try a 100 grain tip and see what you get-with the 125 grain tip you may be flexing a bit more. i am a firm believer in the walkback method so if it tears a little funny but seems to group well dont kill yourself trying to get a bullet hole.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks AR Smith


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

let us know how it works out


----------

